

Ask HN: Is anyone in Rhode Island? - vonklaus

I just moved back to RI from the west coast. I have only found a single JS meetup (once every other month) contrasting with nearby options almost daily. There seem to be no other programming meetups or tech companies here.<p>I am about to start looking for a job, just curious if anyone on here knows of any companies&#x2F;hackathons&#x2F;meetups etc in the state of RI.
======
chmaynard
I'm planning to move to a rural town in Rhode Island late next year, and I
expect I will be traveling to Providence and even Boston for meetups,
conferences, consulting jobs, etc. You're now living in the greater Boston
metro area. Think big!

~~~
vonklaus
I was looking in the whole state (~25 miles from providence) which covers
basically all of RI. I didn't expect much, but I figured between Brown, RISD,
PC, RIC etc. there would be a few people coding.

I live in the SE corner of RI in a tiny rural community. I think I am going to
have to look in Boston. Good luck with your move, RI is a great place to be.

~~~
chmaynard
Let's continue this conversation offline (see my profile).

